# 1-Androstenediol questions



## N_I_C_K (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm new to taking supplements daily to help me when I workout, and I decided to try 1-Androstenediol. So I heard that these pills are pretty much top notch dietary supplements and help you get stronger and more defined. 

First off, is this true?

Secondly, what are they/what exactly do the pills do? 
If your going to provide a big long complicated answer about how your body uses enzymes to turn them into proteins (or something of the sort, you catch my drift) feel free to, but please give me a basic answer following that so I may understand.

Third, I've heard to only take them for no longer than 6 weeks straight and give myself a four week break before taking them again. Is this true?

Fourth, I'm sixteen, about 5'9, 165lbs and pretty close to done growing. Will these pills harm me in anyway, shape, or form?

Finally, what are the side affects/negative affects from taking these pills even if I was 30?


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry but at 16 you are not done growing stay away from prohormones. Eat, workout, and sleep.  At sixteen thats not the answer you want but it is the REAL answer as to how to get bigger without really fucking yourself up


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ what he said, 
If you're not growing, you're not training correctly; or your diet is in the crapper. How about a view of your current training protocol and your diet as a day?


----------



## Mags (Mar 22, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> I'm new to taking supplements daily to help me when I workout, and I decided to try 1-Androstenediol. So I heard that these pills are pretty much top notch dietary supplements and help you get stronger and more defined.
> 
> First off, is this true?
> 
> ...



Good that you're asking questions before jumping straight into this sort of thing. Jcar1016 and Juggernaut are spot on, though. This isn't a typical supplement in the same way creatine, whey and multivitamins are. These are prohormones. It's paramount you refrain from using these till you're older (I know telling someone _not_ to do something tends only to encourage them to do it, but these are substances you don't wanna mess with at present). For now, it should be all about diet, training and rest. Might sound boring, but these are what truly build good physiques. At 16, you're at the perfect age to utilise your natural hormones and bodily changes to your advantage. And believe me, with a top-notch diet, commitment and hard work, you're far from growing. 

I know this sounds like the typical 'don't do drugs... and stay in school' message, but it's worth giving these things a miss at the moment, dude.

Good luck.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> I'm new to taking supplements daily to help me when I workout, and I decided to try 1-Androstenediol. So I heard that these pills are pretty much top notch dietary supplements and help you get stronger and more defined.
> 
> First off, is this true?
> 
> ...



1-Andro is a prohormone, basically what that means is there is one chemical process that has to take place in the body to convert the 1-AD prohormone into an active steroid, in this case 1-Testosterone. However, at 16 you do NOT want to be messing with your hormones!!! You can fuck your endocrinology up, as well as other things, for life. And at 16 years of age your testostoerne levels should already be high, you want to take advantage of that and focus on weight training, diet/nutrition and some basic supplements like whey protein, multi-vitamins, EFA's. After 5 years of solid training when you are around 21 years old if you still have the desire that would be the time to look into using steroids.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. There is a question I still have. You all say not to take them but nobody has said what they will do to me negatively. So that my question, if I take them what negative affects will affect me?

I've been working out for two years and I've gotten a ton stronger, obviously. Yet I hardly seem more defined and my body fat doesn't seem to go away even when I lose weight. I two growth spurts one in sixth grade I went from 4'10 to 5'4 and the other in seventh grade when I went from 5'4 to 5'8(.5) and from eigty grade to now (sophomore year which is almost finished) so two and a half years I've grown half and inch and my shoe size has stayed the same. I'm pretty sure I'm close to done growing, but not posative.





juggernaut said:


> ^^ what he said,
> If you're not growing, you're not training correctly; or your diet is in the crapper. How about a view of your current training protocol and your diet as a day?


I have another thread (my only other post) about my diet. Look at if you want. I'm on my iPod so I can't post the link.
Diet: Low carb and maximum protein I can get. I haven't counted grams of proetein per day but most low carb foods have high amounts of protein, I can if you want me to. But I take less than 60 grams of carbs a day and no more than 20 per meal. I take a lot of vitamins(a, b, c, d, fishoil, and such) daily.

Training protocol: I seperate my workouts every third day. Push day, pull day, and legs. One day I do biceps, back, fore arms, neck, and abs. The next day I do chest, shoulders, triceps, and abs. On my last day I do all legs and cardio. When I do a lot of cardio I don't do as many workouts and when I do a lot of workouts I don't do a lot of cardio. Once again if I need to say what specific workouts I do for each if you want me too.

@ Mags: You say I should utilize my bodies nature and a good diet/workout. But wouldn't it be good to use my natural horomones, a good diet, and daily working out PLUS the pills give me an extra boost?
@ Robert: What is my endocrinology? What other things can I fuck up for life?


----------



## Mags (Mar 22, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> @ Mags: You say I should utilize my bodies nature and a good diet/workout. But wouldn't it be good to use my natural horomones, a good diet, and daily working out PLUS the pills give me an extra boost?



PHs and steroids suppress your natural test. This means you'd only be using *either* your natural test *or* the exogenous test (the hormone from the pill), not both. And at this stage, you're body is still finding it's feet as such regarding hormones and natural growth so it's dangerous to start messing with it. Diet and rest is key for the moment. Robert was right in using supplements like creatine and whey if needed, and then look at performance enhancing drugs much later down the line.


----------



## Mags (Mar 22, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> Thanks everyone. There is a question I still have. You all say not to take them but nobody has said what they will do to me negatively. So that my question, if I take them what negative affects will affect me?



Acne, fusing of your bone platelets (which means you'll not grow any taller), high blood pressure, prostate enlargement, liver damage (if the PH/ASS is methylated), suppressed natural testosterone (basically, it becomes switched off) - possibly permanently - shrinking of your nuts. These aren't apparent with all PHs/AAS, but they are all very real side effects.  



N_I_C_K said:


> Diet: Low carb and maximum protein I can get. I haven't counted grams of proetein per day but most low carb foods have high amounts of protein, I can if you want me to. But I take less than 60 grams of carbs a day and no more than 20 per meal. I take a lot of vitamins(a, b, c, d, fishoil, and such) daily.



Most of the protein in those carb sources are incomplete proteins, therefore useless. Also, drugs won't bring you gains if you're diet doesn't. And less than 60g a day?!!! Man, the body needs a minimum of 60g ED just for the brain to function properly. Seriously up your carbs, dude - you're body's probably crying out for some. Without enough carbs, you won't have the energy to do normal stuff everyday, let alone power your activities/workouts and then fuel muscle growth.



N_I_C_K said:


> Training protocol: I seperate my workouts every third day. Push day, pull day, and legs. One day I do biceps, back, fore arms, neck, and abs. The next day I do chest, shoulders, triceps, and abs. On my last day I do all legs and cardio. When I do a lot of cardio I don't do as many workouts and when I do a lot of workouts I don't do a lot of cardio. Once again if I need to say what specific workouts I do for each if you want me too.



At 16, your metabolism is probably running overtime anyway. With cardio on top, you'll find it hard to gain size. If anything, you'd need to eat twice as much as someone older than you, just to power all your activity, keep your body going at break-neck speed and then to attempt to grow.



N_I_C_K said:


> @ Robert: What is my endocrinology? What other things can I fuck up for life?



The system that is in charge of the hormones in your body. This is a vital yet delicate system and shouldn't, ideally, be toyed with until you're 21 or over.


----------



## Mags (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it sucks when you get told to 'Wait till you're older'. Older seems soooo far away. But don't worry, it soon comes around. 

And what would you rather do: use these substances now and make gains that are A) pretty poor, B) will probably disappear when you stop taking them, and C) could harm you permanently, *or*, build a great physique over the years with proper diet and supplementation, get your body used to gaining and keeping muscle, and then having a decent base that you can not only be proud of, but with which you can build on if you so wish to use PHs ar AAS in the future? Don't underestimate your genetic potential and a quality diet. Get the latter right and I guarantee you'll make better gains with good nutrition rather than just drugs alone. I did.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

Again you need to post your diet and your training. I can tell this is where your weakness lies. Taking a PH will yield shit results if you train like shit and your diet is shit. sorry to put it so bluntly, but taking this stuff at your age is NOT advisable.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Mar 22, 2010)

Mags said:


> Most of the protein in those carb sources are incomplete proteins, therefore useless. Also, drugs won't bring you gains if you're diet doesn't. And less than 60g a day?!!! Man, the body needs a minimum of 60g ED just for the brain to function properly. Seriously up your carbs, dude - you're body's probably crying out for some. Without enough carbs, you won't have the energy to do normal stuff everyday, let alone power your activities/workouts and then fuel muscle growth.



About the carbs - Seriously? My grades aren't suffering and I thinkin logically and all. Since I started this diet I seem to have more energy than before even after working out. 

About the proteins - I eat more sources of protein than those. I take whey protein after every workout mixed with chocolate milk which has about 14g of carbs so really around 70 carbs. Breakfast I usually have eggs and sausage. Lunch is usually a peanut butter or tuna sandwhich with only one slice of bread, yogurt, nuts, a cheese stick and two Slim Jims. Sometimes I'll have turkey or ham with pepperoni ontop and a slice of cheese, still one slice of bread. Dinner usually is pulled pork, steak, chicken, or some sort of fish. Plus my protein shake.

Which foods are not complete proteins and what are some complete proteins I should eat? 

@ Juggernaut: I'll post my usual workout for each day I have when I get home from school because I don't have enough time to now. Do ou want to know how much weight for each lift as well?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> @ Juggernaut: I'll post my usual workout for each day I have when I get home from school because I don't have enough time to now. Do ou want to know how much weight for each lift as well?


the weight handled is insignificant to me. I just want to see what you do when you do.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

Also something to keep in mind is that carbs are also a vital part of muscle building people hear low carb and they think that means little to no carbs. the thing to remember that most BB are on a very high calorie diet so the are on more carbs a day than an average person but those carbs only make up a small part of their TOTAL caloric intake


----------



## N_I_C_K (Mar 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> the weight handled is insignificant to me. I just want to see what you do when you do.



Chest/Shoulder/Triceps - Bench press, or decline bench, DB bench, flies, one chest machine, power push-ups, DB incline, DB military, push press, SIU military, triceps extensions, tricep press (machine), triceps machine (pull down a rope-like thing and gradually go out while you pull down), two more tricep lifts one where you stand next to the bench and pull the DB toward you to a 90* angle, the other is starting from the 90* angle push out to try and straighten you arm, and two shoulder workouts that are lighter weight oriented where you have DB's at your waist and raise them straight forward, and the other you raise outward.

Bicep/Back/Fore arms/Neck - DB curls, hammer curls, curl complex with an elastic band, preacher curls, pull downs, angled pull downs (maybe that's right?), row, and four machines, fore arm curls, wrist shakers (once again maybe that's the name?), and shrugs. 

Legs/Cardio - Squats, pause squats, leg curls, DB squats, DB outward squats, push press, about 9 machines, and for cardio I'll either do 30 minutes on a bike or 20 minutes on the stair stepper. Also it's not a workout but when there are full court games I try to participate. 

Abs - 25 Sit ups with 15lbs in each hand crossing my chest, 100 hip to hip turns (don't know name) with a 20lb medicine ball. Than later in the steam room I do leg holds for 30 seconds, 50 straight leg ups, 50 horseshoe crunches, 50 normal crunches, 100 alternating knee touches, than when you face sideways and crunch toward your hips 50 times each side, and finally again 100 hip to hip turns with my legs in the air and no medicine ball.

After my workout I sit in the steam room for 10-15 minutes, sauna for a minute plus however long it takes me to do those ab workouts, than I go to the pool or lap pool (colder than pool) to chill down so when I go to the hot tub I don't get light headed. I stay in there for about 5-10 minutes. Than I shower, weigh myself, and go home.

@ Mags: I looked it up on and it says low diets have 20 - 50g a day. I don't know how right it is but that's what I found out.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

1 word: Overkill. 
No wonder you're not growing. I use gear and wouldnt do this much shit to my body. Nick, where did you find this routine it is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

guys, this is the supplement forum, start a new thread in the training forum.


----------

